# I'm done



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm finally done and continue to improve, something I thought I would never say! Hopefully tommorrow I will have time to post on the success stories thread. Had a dentist appointment followed by a doctors appointment and now I'm trying to get caught up on laundry so I can pack for holidays. If I don't get cracking there will be no clean clothes to pack







sickofsick


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

_CONGRATULATIONS!!!_ YAY!!!!!So glad you are feeling so much better & have fun on your vacation!!!!














BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SOS, congradualtions!







Its weird the continually improving thing, cause unless you do this, its hard to explain to others, but I am glad to hear that and it has the potential to keep improving for you. So glad your doing well and congradulations on being done and have fun on your vacation.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Woo Hoo!!!!K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks BQ and eric and for K I second that







I posted on the success thread, hope it makes sense. Your right eric the continuing improvement is hard to expain to someone but I'm glad I'm havin it!Tina


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Tina...Whoohoo!! So glad you are doing great...now go and have a WONDERFUL time on your vacation!!! Take good care ~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi allSOS - congrats







Have a good holiday, Best RegardsMike


----------

